# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  HCM-cần trao đổi bộ thước

## GunSrose

Đi kiếm bộ đồng hồ đo lỗ 35-60mm và 50-150mm nhưng ra tới nơi mới biết hết hàng,gặp bộ thước đẹp quá nên mang về...hiện giờ nhà có 2 bộ nên đem 1 bộ lên trao đổi...ae nào có nhu cầu hoặc dư dùng thì để lại e nhé
phone:0933550989-trung
DC:691 quoc lộ 13,phường híệp bình phươc,thủ đức,TP HCM

----------


## GunSrose

đã kiếm được 2 bộ đồng hồ....thanks các bác đã xem....

----------

